# Hotel/hospitality jobs in BKK/in Thailand



## Michael Mio

Dear Forum Members.

I am hoping to move to my "almost-second-home" Thailand in 2013 and will be looking for work there in the hospitality field.

Originally from Germany, where I have completed hotel school and an apprenticship, I have also completed the F&B Management School with the Marriott Group in the US and have moved on then to manage different Bars and Restaurants in the UK, Germany and Sydney/Australia, where I currently reside and also hold citizenship.
I am 36 yo, by the way, and have just finished managing a fine dining restaurant here.

*My goal is to find a hospitality management or assistant management position in a hotel chain in Thailand but I have no idea how to go ahead with this endeavour or if my experience is even sought after there.*

Does anyone have any advice on the best way? Is it easier to go for independent hotels than big chains?

Are there certain websites you recommend or would you advise the assistance of recruiting agencies? 
A friend who used to live and work in Bangkok (different industry though) advised me to move there on a tourist visa already and to make as many contacts as possible, as most positions are becoming available through networks and connections only. 

All advice and info would be greatly appreciated! 

And if you find yourself in the same boat, I would still appreciate to hear your comments and thoughts as well. What information have you heard so far? 

Or do you know of anyone who has successfully been there, done that?

Thank you very much for your help,

Michael


----------



## stednick

*One Difficult Goal*

Michael:

Employment in Thailand is regulated. To legally work in Thailand you need either Thai citizenship, or a work permit. As a visitor to Thailand you need a visa. Only certain visa's qualify for a work permit. As Thailand is your "almost second home" you should be well aware of this. You should also be aware of the scrutiny a Falang is subject to. And you should also be aware of "restricted" occupations along with the penalties should you be caught in violation of the Thai employment and/or visa regulations.

If you are unfamiliar with these items I refer you to the sticky threads; Employment: Restricted occupations for foreigners, and, Thailand - visits and Tourist Visas.

I also refer you to the Royal Thai Embassy in Australia, canberra.thaiembassy.org, or, to one of the many Thai Consulates in various Australian cities. Contact them for the legal details that a foreigner working in Thailand must comply with.

I assume you are a frequent visitor to Thailand ("almost second home"). I caution you that should you be found in violation of any of the Thai legalities, your Thailand visitation privileges may be suspended or revoked. So, do your due diligence in seeking employment. 

Specific to the hotel/hospitality venues - highly competitive in all aspects. Your "goal" to find a hospitality management or assistant management position in a hotel chain in Thailand will be difficult. Do you speak Thai? If not, how will you manage the Thai staff?

Three paths I would pursue. One, is to blindly send out letters of interest, with personal references, experience, etc. Basically a resume package, to all the hotels in Thailand. Do this every two to three months and hope for a response. Two, I would target all International hotel chains in the same manner, requesting assignment in Asia (preferably Thailand but accepting anywhere in Asia to start). Three, while visiting Thailand (tourist visa), I would physically enter every hotel and approach the manager requesting information. Can you sell yourself?

Also, of interest to you, in the sticky thread; Employment: Restricted occupations for foreigners there is a link to "Thailand Jobs - websites and resources". This link leads you to approximately 10 job search websites with openings in Thailand.

Good luck in your search. It will be difficult. 

Nothing worth having comes cheap or easy.


----------



## Song_Si

As per above post - getting a work permit is likely to prove the obstacle.

Also consider the ages here - the daily (not hourly) minimum rate increses to 300 baht in January, and for many in retail, hospitality this will be a welcome pay rise. Today, 300b is AUD$9.36.

You mentioned Marriott - as with other interntional hotel chains they have a website with career information, go to this page and select location, browse the roles they have available - but be aware most will be for Thai nationals only, fluency in Thai would be a must-have. 

Marriott are advertising in our area for the new _Rayong Marriott Resort & Spa_ at Klaeng about 60km from us, it was due to open a year ago but is now scheduled for early 2013. Method of advertising? Not newspapers, not tv, but roadside billboards in the city and along the main highway.


----------



## Ai_yaaaaa

Many many years ago, I wanted to work as a receptionist at a five-star hotel in Bangkok and so I was ready to apply in person to several such hotels but then at the first one I went to, I was told that hotel-work positions in Thailand (except for chefs and management-level positions, I think) were reserved for only Thai nationals.

I don't know if there has been a change in laws in this aspect (too lazy to google now, hehe) by now but I doubt it.


----------



## Newforestcat

I think you should email your CV to big international hotels in Thailand first, because it is free and easy; it only takes time. You can test the water that way. 

If you want to try a Thai hotel chain, I can only think of the Siam hotel group (who has hotels in BKK and Pattaya). The group owns the Sukosol formerly Siam City Hotel. I heard from an insider that they did cut staff wages due to political unrests. 

I know nothing about the industry but I know a few people who have worked within it at managerial levels. Somehow, I don't think you stand to have a better chance with a Thai hotel or hotel chain. I used to stay at the Sukosol a lot and once at another BKK branch and a Pataya branch due to a generous discount from a friend. I possibly saw one or two non-Thai staff during each stay. When I stay elsewhere belonging to an international hotel chain, there are a lot more non-Thai staff. I would say the more expensive a hotel is, the more diverse their staff tend to be.
Additionally, companies need to pay you a certain amount in order to get a work permit. I think normally 30,000-50,000 Baht per month and if you have a Thai spouse then the figure is lower. 30,000-50,000 Baht a month means your job has to be at least a lower managerial level. Bearing this in mine, a small hotel might not want you.

Knowing Thai could be a big plus point. Having said that you are already fluent at two languages at least! 

Anyhow, good luck.


----------



## cnx_bruce

Newforestcat said:


> I think you should email your CV to big international hotels in Thailand first, because it is free and easy; it only takes time. You can test the water that way. <snip>


No disrespect NFC, but I think that would be a fruitless exercise. There's only tiny chance that an unsolicited email in relation to an entry-level position would be destined for anywhere but a trash folder. See my thoughts on the issue at www.burning-bison.com/emails.htm

It will be very difficult for the OP to get a position, no matter what. But perhaps a slightly better approach might be to track down the regional HR co-ordinator for a specific multi-national hotel chain (perhaps based in Singapore), and/or appear at specific hotels with your suit and resume.


----------



## Newforestcat

Hi, cnx bruce.

I agree with what you wrote regarding contacting Thai businesses online. I have emailed a general query to Thailand's Post once. What a disgrace! I got a reply, but it only contained my original message. I was so annoyed but decided against sending them definitions of "customer services" and " civil servant" in Thai. Luckily, I realised that I had better things including doing nothing to do.

As I said I knew nothing about the hospitality industry. I only thought it would be a risky approach to just move to Thailand and look for a job while having no work permit or long-stay visa. Although, I love fast cars ( that I don't have to buy), ballons and riding, I don't tend to gamble on my livelihood. You likely have heard of a Thai idiom " Ride an elephant to catch a grasshopper", right? I think it is similar to "Take not a musket to kill a butterfly." The above advice from Michael's friend reminded me of the idiom. It was the very reason I advised him to try email HR's first. Looking at some international hotels' sites, it could be like sending emails/ CV's to oblivion; I agree that it could be fruitless but it costs less than a flight ticket. One needs to mprovise if things do not go well or accoring to plans anyway. 

I start to think that maybe getting a job in an international hotel chain while still working in Oz could make a job transfer easier. Of course, it depends on the kind of job involved.

I am awful at keeping in touch but when I talk to my friends next, I will ask them about their previous lives in the hotel industry in Thailand. If there is anything interesting, I shall update this post. 

Cheers,

Dani


----------

